# TRICITY (GDANSK-GDYNIA-SOPOT) | Projects & Construction



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Whoah, people! Please reduce the number of photos per post significantly, just spread them across more posts. Takes ages to scroll. Thanks! 

Some interesting stuff. I'm still in love with the approach of Danzick to paint facades in creative ways.


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

erbse said:


> Whoah, people! Please reduce the number of photos per post significantly, just spread them across more posts. Takes ages to scroll. Thanks!
> 
> Some interesting stuff. I'm still in love with the approach of Danzick to paint facades in creative ways.


I will just repeat, again...It's Gdańsk, not Danzig, Danzick etc...You can use german name in german section, but this is int. section, so please use original name...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The German name is Danzig. Don't feel insulted, I just aim to achieve more global recognition for Polish cities with consonant-riddled names.  It'd be much better if these places opted for official anglophone names, of course (just like "Warszawa" turns to "Warsaw" in English).


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

A powerful transformation!


----------



## drawabeats (Nov 23, 2014)

Gdańsk Granary Island in summer 2018



























































































































































Forum Gdańsk 2017

















































Olivia Star 180 m




















Gdynia in few years



































































































































marina
bulwar by Drawabeats drawabeats, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Museum of the Second World War



n3w.mod3l said:


>





JanVL said:


> *World War II Museum in Gdansk nearing completion!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

..



markfos said:


> To jeszcze z Gdańska
> 
> @krystiand
> 
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

^^



Kubael said:


> Czas coś dorzucić
> 
> 
> Gdańsk - Pachołek by Kuba Kujawa, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Varsben (Jan 14, 2005)

erbse said:


> The German name is Danzig. Don't feel insulted, I just aim to achieve more global recognition for Polish cities with consonant-riddled names.  It'd be much better if these places opted for official anglophone names, of course (just like "Warszawa" turns to "Warsaw" in English).


Everyone interested knows very well that Gdańsk has a partly German historical heritage. There's no need to stress it constantly by using "Danzig" in an English-language forum. The English name is "Gdansk". I have not noticed English native speakers having any problem with pronouncing it.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Gdansk by end of this year will see a remarkable transformation. So glad areas that were ruined during WWII and have sat idle for decades are finally being rebuilt. I've been visiting this great city almost yearly over the past while and every year there is something new to impress. Once again, it is a great city. Can't wait to see WWII Museum. Hope someone posts updates on that project in general urban developments, there is a thread already begin there on it.


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

Urbanista1 said:


> Gdansk by end of this year will see a remarkable transformation. So glad areas that were ruined during WWII and have sat idle for decades are finally being rebuilt. I've been visiting this great city almost yearly over the past while and every year there is something new to impress. Once again, it is a great city. Can't wait to see WWII Museum. Hope someone posts updates on that project in general urban developments, there is a thread already begin there on it.


Ok:



DarioB said:


> *Św Ducha --> https://goo.gl/photos/toghpe7oBUcE49W76*


Hilton Hampton












DarioB said:


> *Hampton by Hilton --> https://goo.gl/photos/DttiSHPR9dVtS15T7*





mateusz.el said:


> *Mieszczańska - IBB Hotel Długi Targ - 7.01.2016*


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

part 2



DarioB said:


> Puro --> https://goo.gl/photos/wuMfE9yZyPe9MuWM9


WS






























DarioB said:


> Deo Plaza --> https://goo.gl/photos/riLjSoiVw7WrpBp89


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

part 3












DarioB said:


> Nowa Motława
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

part 4

Chmielna Park




























Small park of big project called Garnizon:



mateusz.el said:


>


Another one from Garnizon












mateusz.el said:


>


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

part 5



mateusz.el said:


> 18)


Grodzka 10












DarioB said:


> Grodzka 10 --> https://goo.gl/photos/xckwNFSVhspnDKnRA





















Brabank 




























Brabank 2nd phase



















Want more?


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

Part 6

Rajska 8




























Front Park 




























Rezydencja Wintera


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

part 7

Pomerania Office










Hotel Almond 










Stary Browar





















































































More tomorrow....


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Impressive!


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

*OBC*:



Marcino said:


> Zdziśki:





blackwater1981 said:


> *Alchemia*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

Gdynia



arioc said:


> Trzy spore inwestycje w Gdyni obok siebie, zasługują na osobny wątek:
> 
> 
> trojmiasto.pl
> ...





Michał. R;140499648 said:


> Portova przelotem;


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Gdynia 

Portova U/C

















*

 souces:


KarolZubel said:


> *Portova, 29.05.2020r:*
> 
> View attachment 173618
> 
> ...





Lesiu86 said:


> Portova:
> View attachment 305635
> View attachment 305640
> View attachment 305642


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

Gdynia

*Piotra 6 U/C








*

Source:


yodagacek said:


> Górski już oficjalnie jako „Piotra 6”
> View attachment 265621
> 
> View attachment 265622


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

Gdynia

Square









Source:


Michał. R said:


> Square
> View attachment 204412


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Gdynia*

*Plac Unii U/C







*

Source:


Michał. R said:


> Bank
> View attachment 95502
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Gdynia *

Office building AB Inwestor (project)



















Source:



kuba-gda said:


> *Nowa inwestycja w centrum Gdyni. Przy Infoboxie stanie biurowiec*
> źródło


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Gdynia*

Yacht Park U/C










Source:



Michał. R said:


> Budynki A, B i C na chwilę przed odbiorami;
> View attachment 302854


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Gdynia*

Modern Tower & 3T Office Park U/C










Source:



piotr.k said:


> *3T Office Park*
> Projekt architektoniczny: AHR Architects
> http://pkrajewski.pl/gdynia-3t-office-park/
> 
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Gdansk *

Doki - planned

mixed use development in Młode Miasto (Young City) - around the old shipyard area





































Montownia










Sources:



mateusz.el said:


> Dodali również plan na którym widać układ obiektów i ich etapowanie
> 
> View attachment 313258





mateusz.el said:


> Nowe wizualizacje
> 
> View attachment 311760
> 
> ...





darek_jestem said:


> to ja dorzucę jeszcze dwie Montownia – Rayss Group - dla zainteresowanych na stronie Rayssów jeszcze kilka ciekawych wizek z Dolnego Miasta, czy Oliwy
> 
> View attachment 334937
> 
> View attachment 334940


----------



## Tonik1 (May 4, 2018)

Are there any skyscrapers planned in 3city?


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

Tonik1 said:


> Are there any skyscrapers planned in 3city?


I don't know of any concrete plans at the moment. Some plans of taller buildings around Young City was stopped recently.


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Gdansk*

Bastion Wałowa U/C



















Source:


rodan said:


> Bastion Wałowa
> View attachment 366029
> 
> 
> View attachment 366031


Rental apartments Robotnicza U/C










Source:



blackwater1981 said:


> Mieszkania na wynajem przy Robotniczej:
> View attachment 365972
> 
> View attachment 365975
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Gdansk*

Chlebova U/C



















Source:


n3w.mod3l said:


> Chlebova. Niestety mimo wielu plusów tej inwestycji mój entuzjazm do niej mocno spadł przez dość ordynarny sposób zjadania sąsiedniej kamienicy. Spodziewałem się od jej strony chociaż jakichś okien i balkonów, jest klasyczna goła ściana. Wolałbym jednak aby ten budynek był niższy
> View attachment 369082
> 
> View attachment 369086
> ...


Brabank U/C


















Source:


n3w.mod3l said:


> Brabank. Wygląda git, plac to będzie petarda.
> View attachment 369040
> 
> View attachment 369042
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Gdansk*

Spichlerze Groddeck U/C









Source: GRODDECK











Granaria, II phase U/C




















Source:


blackwater1981 said:


> Nowy etap Granaria:
> View attachment 369568
> 
> View attachment 369569
> ...


----------



## gstark0 (Nov 13, 2019)

Tonik1 said:


> Are there any skyscrapers planned in 3city?


We don't know any details but there was building permit issued for 135m near Olivia Business Centre just before the pandemic started.
There was also 180m tower in Young City planned but developer still can't get acceptance.


----------



## Tonik1 (May 4, 2018)

120m Allcon complex in Gdynia












































Kompleks Allcon Gdynia - inwestycja Allcon Budownictwo


Kompleks Allcon to Planowany, gdyński zespół budynków mieszkalnych, ma stać wdłuż Kieleckiej, Drogi Gdyńskiej. Użytkowa powierzchnia tego osiedla mieszkaniowego t...




www.urbanity.pl


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

jackwis said:


> Kilka ciekawych inwestycji z Trójmiasta - GDAŃŚK
> 
> 1) Granaria II Etap - Zabudowa wyspy spichrzów
> View attachment 916066
> ...


----------



## Christopherrr (26 d ago)

.


----------

